# Which one is real?



## Stjerneanis (Jun 11, 2014)

Puff was over inspecting my budgie figurines haha.. They are life size actually, he is only slightly intimidated by them.

Thought I would share with you all


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rose,

Puff looks absolutely ADORABLE in that photo!!
Thanks for sharing it with us.*


----------



## sunnysky21 (Oct 2, 2012)

haha, thats adorable.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, Puff has got some very interesting friends there!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

hahaha I love this. Puff is so cute!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

a great photo!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Haha! Very cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Aww such a cutie


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Puff is very lovely and I love the fact he is quite happy to be amongst his flock !:budgie:


----------

